# Orlando Magic @ Philadelphia 76ers Game Thread



## JNice

76ers at Magic, 7

WHERE: TD Waterhouse Centre, Orlando.

RECORDS: Magic 21-17, Sixers 18-20.

BROADCASTS: TV-- Sun Sports. Radio -- 580 AM (WDBO); Spanish-language -- 1030 AM (WONQ).

MAGIC UPDATE: Orlando is coming off an emotional loss to Tracy McGrady and the Houston Rockets. It only has to wait until Monday for a rematch in Houston. Steve Francis and Kelvin Cato, who arrived in the blockbuster trade for McGrady, will return to face their old team at the Toyota Center for the first time since the deal. . . . The Sixers game is the Magic's last at home until next Friday, when they face the Washington Wizards.

SIXERS UPDATE: Philadelphia, which has won its past two games, shared the Atlantic Division lead with the New York Knicks heading into Friday. They are both under .500. . . . The Magic and Sixers have split their two games, each team winning at home. They have not met since Orlando recorded a 105-99 victory Nov. 27. . . . The NBA fined Sixers C Marc Jackson $5,000 for directing an obscenity toward a fan. "Because of the incident in Detroit, they want to hit people with fines without finding out what's going on," Jackson said. "That's crazy. I won't tolerate it. I've got horses to feed."

WHAT TO WATCH FOR: The Magic have been vulnerable to guards and small forwards driving into their defense. Allen Iverson's eyes should light up the west side of Orlando.

76ers Roster Player Pos Ht Wt From Yrs 
5 Kedrick Brown G-F 6-7 222 Oka.-Walton CC 3 
1 Samuel Dalembert C 6-11 250 Seton Hall 2 
23 * Josh Davis F 6-8 235 Wyoming 1 
33 Willie Green G 6-2 201 Detroit Mercy 1 
4 Andre Iguodala F 6-6 207 Arizona R 
3 Allen Iverson G 6-0 165 Georgetown 8 
25 Marc Jackson F-C 6-10 253 Temple 4 
26 Kyle Korver F 6-6 211 Creighton 1 
8 Aaron McKie G 6-5 209 Temple 10 
12 Kevin Ollie G 6-2 195 Connecticut 7 
31 * Glenn Robinson F 6-7 240 Purdue 10 
7 John Salmons G 6-6 207 Miami (Fla.) 2 
54 * Brian Skinner F-C 6-9 265 Baylor 6 
9 Kenny Thomas F 6-7 245 New Mexico 5 
14 Corliss Williamson F 6-7 245 Arkansas 9 
*--on injured list

HEAD COACH: Jim O'Brien (Saint Joseph's (Pa.) '74). ASSISTANT COACHES: Frank Vogel (Kentucky '96), Dick Harter (Pennsylvania '53), Joe Gallagher (Pembroke State '68).


----------



## hobojoe

Hill may sit out this one, but I still think we pull out the victory coming off a disappointing loss to Houston on Thursday. Philly's been playing pretty well of a later and they've already beat the Magic once this season, but Orlando usually plays well coming off a tough loss. I expect to see a good effort from the Magic tonight.


----------



## hobojoe

NBA.com's Preview of Tonight's Game 

The first-place Philadelphia 76ers will try to maintain the top spot in the Atlantic Division when they visit the Orlando Magic on Saturday. 

Despite having a losing record, the 76ers - winners of three of their last four games - own a half-game lead over the Boston Celtics, who visit the Atlanta Hawks on Saturday. 

In its last game, Philadelphia posted a 107-105 win at expansion Charlotte on Wednesday. The NBA's leading scorer at 28.4 points a game, Allen Iverson scored 24 points and dished out six assists. 

Kenny Thomas added 21 points and nine rebounds for the Sixers. 

The Magic are just 3-3 in their last six games after a 108-99 home loss to the Houston Rockets and former star Tracy McGrady. 

Steve Francis, who came to Orlando in the deal for McGrady, collected 28 points, seven rebounds and nine assists. 

Hedo Turkoglu has flourished since becoming a starter after the Magic traded Cuttino Mobley to the Sacramento Kings on January 11. Turkoglu scored 19 against the Rockets and is averaging nearly 21 points - eight above his season average - since the trade. 

Orlando and Philadelphia have split their previous two contests this season - with each team winning on its home court. Grant Hill is averaging just over 23 points against the Sixers while Iverson has combined to score 56 in the games.


----------



## hobojoe

Looks like Hill's sitting this one out, Christie making his first start for the Magic.


----------



## JNice

Yep, Hill out. Hammer out. Christie with a bit of the flu.


----------



## hobojoe

Not only is Hill out, but his replacement in the starting lineup, Doug Christie has flu-like symptoms and isn't up to 100% for tonight's game. Francis and Turkoglu really need to carry the team tonight.


----------



## JNice

Wow, 2 straight possessions going to Dwight. That's a first.


----------



## JNice

Great, now two quick cheap fouls and he has to sit.


----------



## hobojoe

Nice start for Howard, going to the rim a couple times and knocking down his free throws, too bad he had to pick up that stupid foul to take him out of the game. Hedo's on fire as well.


----------



## JNice

This is great. Neither team bothering with any of that defense stuff. :laugh: 

I wonder how many times this game Iverson will just go the length of the court for an easy layup.


----------



## hobojoe

:upset: 

Another one of those stupid inbounding violations. The Magic apparently can't inbound the ball correctly with no pressure whatsoever. They had one against Miami earlier in the year that might've cost them the game.

On a brighter note, I love the Magic's offense with Christie running the point and Francis playing off the ball. Doug is a terrific passer, and he's already running the offense well.


----------



## JNice

Pat Garrity is such a giving guy. I hear he is building the new guy Doug Christie a new house with all the bricks he has been putting up.


----------



## hobojoe

36-35 Sixers, end of the 1st quarter. 

I said Francis and Hedo were going to have to carry us offensively with Hill out. So far Hedo's done his job, but Francis has been rather quiet. I think Francis needs to not only be a little more active offensively, but he needs to do a better job keeping Iverson in front of him on defense. The big guys need to get over and help quicker too.


----------



## hobojoe

Garrity!

I change my mind, don't trade him!  

Magic start the 2nd quarter on a 10-0 run led by Pat Garrity. 

:bbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana: :wbanana:


----------



## hobojoe

Damn Augmon sucks.


----------



## JNice

We really need to extend Garrity. He is too good.


----------



## JNice

:laugh: Garrity is a killa!


----------



## hobojoe

Great 2nd Quarter for Pat Garrity and the Magic so far. They've outscored Philly 17-3 to open up a 13 point lead with just under 6 minutes to go in the half.


----------



## hobojoe

Hedo + Garrity = 25 Points on 5-6 from 3-PT range 

Recipe for success.


----------



## JNice

Jameer is really improving as the season goes along.


----------



## JNice

We're on pace for 130 points. :laugh:


----------



## hobojoe

> Jameer is really improving as the season goes along.


Definitely. He played a great first half, topping it off by making his first shot of the game at the buzzer.

65 first half points for the Magic. Who would've thought that Grant Hill could sit out a game, Steve Francis would only have 6 points and the Magic would score 65 points in one half? 

Great job by Dwight of getting to the line. 10 free throw attempts in the first half for Howard, knocking down 7 of them as well as making his only FG attempt.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

I hope they are finally learning that when Howard gets touches, good things happen. 10 FT attemtps in the first half for D12.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>YoYoYoWasup</b>!
> I hope they are finally learning that when Howard gets touches, good things happen. 10 FT attemtps in the first half for D12.


So true. He just need the FGA's. He is getting noticeably frustrated at times not getting the ball when open.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> So true. He just need the FGA's. He is getting noticeably frustrated at times not getting the ball when open.


Yep, I hope it doesn't lower his confidence. Howard is this franchises's last hope, truth be told. We are this close to not having the Magic in Orlando. They need to give Howard all the confidence he can get for the betterment of the future of the Orlando Magic.


----------



## hobojoe

Trade Howard, we don't need him. We have Pat Garrity.


----------



## JNice

Nice, Howard again.


----------



## hobojoe

Nice job by Howard there, I guess we can keep him.  

He really needs to avoid picking up that 3rd foul early in the quarter.


----------



## JNice

No wonder Iverson is having such a great year. With the new rules (or interpretation of), he is just impossible to guard off the dribble.


----------



## JNice

Dwight doing his best Kareem impression. Just missed the running skyhook. :laugh:


----------



## JNice

5 fouls on Dalembert for a long time and they never went to Howard against him.  Come on Johnny, wake up.


----------



## hobojoe

Damn, 21 turnovers for the Magic. :upset:


----------



## hobojoe

****. Awful quarter. Nothing else to say...


----------



## JNice

We need to have Dwight go right at Sammy to begin the 4th and get him out of the game. He killed us in the 3rd.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Samuel Dalembert has 5 freakin' fouls!!! What are the Magic doing!?!?! Good god.


----------



## hobojoe

It can't be that hard to get Dalembert to foul out. This is just inexcusable to let a guy with 5 fouls in the 3rd quarter dominate. Ridiculous.


----------



## hobojoe

Francis needs to do something.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Francis has been horrible tonight.


----------



## HKF

AI taking over this bad boy. C'mon Stevie step up.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Is it THAT hard to get Howard a one on one with Dalembert??? I mean really, is it?


----------



## hobojoe

Great inbounds play, caught the Sixers asleep.


----------



## JNice

Beautiful move by Dwight.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Dwight loses way too many jump balls to guys much shorter than him.


----------



## JNice

Wow, great jump ball. Dwight didn't even get a chance to jump. Jump balls are so stupid.


----------



## hobojoe

Man, the Magic really have blown this game when it shouldn't be this close. This will be the most disappointing loss of the year thus far if they end up losing, maybe second only to the game in San Antonio.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Wow, great jump ball. Dwight didn't even get a chance to jump. Jump balls are so stupid.


What happened? I just assumed he got out jumped.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Ew, look at Thomas' eye. That's gotta hurt.


----------



## hobojoe

Bull ****, Nelson got shoved to the ground! :upset:


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>YoYoYoWasup</b>!
> 
> 
> What happened? I just assumed he got out jumped.


I think it was a quick toss. I don't think he even left the floor. No way he gets out-jumped by Aaron McKie.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Kyle Korver is quickly becoming my most disliked player in the NBA. First, he kills my Florida Gators in the tourney, now he's killing the Magic.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

GO TO DWIGHT IN THE GODAMN POST! Dalembert is single handily beating us with 5 ****ing fouls.


----------



## hobojoe

:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

FOUL DALEMBERT OUT ALREADY! ****ING CHRIST!


----------



## JNice

:laugh: Turk nearly got stuffed by Korver.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

JAMEER NELSON!


----------



## JNice

Wow, 7 steals by Nelson.


----------



## hobojoe

7 Steals for Nelson!


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

AI gets another call in his favor. Unreal, call the bump earlier.


----------



## hobojoe

Down 1 with 34 seconds to go, who do we go to?


----------



## JNice

Whew, great dunk by Howard and terrible decision by Iverson. Down 1.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Down 1 with 34 seconds to go, who do we go to?


Augmon. All day.


----------



## hobojoe

Steve-o! How many times were the Magic fouled before that?


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

CLUTCH rebound by Dwight.


----------



## JNice

Francis hopefully with another game winner. Although I foresee a couple free throws for AI coming.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Steve-o! How many times were the Magic fouled before that?


Talk about it, Dalembert got away with ANOTHER foul on Dwight


----------



## JNice

Ugh, Cato only makes one. This is scary with AI and Korver.


----------



## hobojoe

Philly got lucky there, I didn't see a foul until Iggy got Francis. They lucked out and got Cato on the line and he only got 1 out of 2.


----------



## hobojoe

:bbanana: :wbanana::bbanana: :wbanana::bbanana: :wbanana::bbanana: :wbanana::bbanana: :wbanana::bbanana: :wbanana:


----------



## JNice

Orlando lucky ... AI making some bad decisions here at the end.

1 down for Dwight.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Outscored Philly 13-4 down the stretch.


----------



## JNice

Dwight ends with 21-9 ... very nice.


----------



## hobojoe

Great effort by Iverson and the Sixers, but in the end the Magic had just enough to pull out the W. Man, I would be so pissed off right now if they had blown that game.


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Dwight ends with 21-9 ... very nice.


This is why I like Christie here, because he will feed Dwight the ball. Amazing, I think this kid is capable of doing things like this nightly. 

Glad to see they pulled this one out.


----------



## hobojoe

22nd win of the season for the Magic eclipsing all of last season's total.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> This is why I like Christie here, because he will feed Dwight the ball. Amazing, I think this kid is capable of doing things like this nightly.
> 
> Glad to see they pulled this one out.


Christie did a terrific job running the offense tonight, I'm starting to think he needs to be our starting PG, or at least play there a good amount of time with Francis playing SG and Hill at SF when he comes back, Turkoglu going back to the bench.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> This is why I like Christie here, because he will feed Dwight the ball. Amazing, I think this kid is capable of doing things like this nightly.
> 
> Glad to see they pulled this one out.


He is capable, but it will still only happen intermittently for now. With Hill out and Francis having an off night, it gave him more opportunities. 

I wouldn't be surprised if a couple years from now Orlando trades Francis for maybe a regular-sized SG or something and goes with Jameer in at PG.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> This is why I like Christie here, because he will feed Dwight the ball. Amazing, I think this kid is capable of doing things like this nightly.
> 
> Glad to see they pulled this one out.


Al Jefferson is better, just ask Celtics fans. Jefferson will average 30 and 15 in his prime, just ask Jefferson fan boys.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> Christie did a terrific job running the offense tonight, I'm starting to think he needs to be our starting PG, or at least play there a good amount of time with Francis playing SG and Hill at SF when he comes back, Turkoglu going back to the bench.


Well, tonight, it was pretty much Christie and Nelson running PG for a majority of the game. Which is probably why Francis had a somewhat off night.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>YoYoYoWasup</b>!
> 
> 
> Al Jefferson is better, just ask Celtics fans. Jefferson will average 30 and 15 in his prime, just ask Jefferson fan boys.


I'm a huge Jefferson fan, hell I even started a thread in the Boston forum a couple days ago saying that they needed to start Big Al, but 30 and 15? Damn! I don't think so.


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>YoYoYoWasup</b>!
> 
> 
> Al Jefferson is better, just ask Celtics fans. Jefferson will average 30 and 15 in his prime, just ask Jefferson fan boys.


I like both guys to be honest and I don't see the need to run down either guy, but I think Howard will be better as well.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>YoYoYoWasup</b>!
> 
> 
> Al Jefferson is better, just ask Celtics fans. Jefferson will average 30 and 15 in his prime, just ask Jefferson fan boys.


I am assuming that is sarcasm. I hope.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, tonight, it was pretty much Christie and Nelson running PG for a majority of the game. Which is probably why Francis had a somewhat off night.


I don't think that's why Francis had an off night. He's shown in the past with Hill and Nelson running the offense that he can excell playing off the ball, I don't know what it was with him tonight. I was just glad to see other guys step up and get the win with Hill out and Francis having an off night. Good sign.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

LOL! I'm not the one who said he would average 30 and 15, Celtics fans and Jefferson fan boys are. I see Jefferson as an upgraded shot blocking version of Zach Randolph. Not a bad thing, but not the player I believe Dwight will turn into.


----------



## hobojoe

Boxscore 

Damn, Iverson finished with 38 and 10, but 9 turnovers. Dalembert had probably the best game of his career, 24 points, 16 boards and 4 blocks. Probably 15 points, 7 rebounds and 2 blocks of those came with 5 fouls.


----------



## JNice

AI almost went triple-dipping.  

AI was great all game, but made some bad plays there at the end that really might have cost Philly the game.


----------



## Idunkonyou

Well you guys saw tonight what happens when you go to Howard in the post. He can flat out score at will and he also draws a ton of fouls. I'll mark this game down because I guarantee Davis won't do it again for another month. 

Any way, another terrible night for the Magic on the defensive end. Hero of the game has got to be, I hate to say it, Pat Garrity. He had his best game of the season tonight. Hopefully this will get him going because if he can make those open shots, he is actually worth something. 

22 wins for the Magic, in January. The Magic could only get 21 for the entire year with McGrady. I predict this team will end up with 45 or more wins as long as they stay healthy. I didn't like seeing Hill on the bench, but hey, I know it isn't his ankle so that makes me feel better. 

Any way good fight, good night.


----------



## hobojoe

Garrity and Nelson both stepped it up big time tonight.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>Idunkonyou</b>!
> Well you guys saw tonight what happens when you go to Howard in the post. He can flat out score at will and he also draws a ton of fouls. I'll mark this game down because I guarantee Davis won't do it again for another month.
> 
> Any way, another terrible night for the Magic on the defensive end. Hero of the game has got to be, I hate to say it, Pat Garrity. He had his best game of the season tonight. Hopefully this will get him going because if he can make those open shots, he is actually worth something.
> 
> 22 wins for the Magic, in January. The Magic could only get 21 for the entire year with McGrady. I predict this team will end up with 45 or more wins as long as they stay healthy. I didn't like seeing Hill on the bench, but hey, I know it isn't his ankle so that makes me feel better.
> 
> Any way good fight, good night.



Very true on Garrity. That is why I hate him. Every time I get to the point I wouldn't mind trading him for a bag of Doritos, he has a night like this. Those are the shots he can hit and are supposed to hit. If he does that, he is valuable to the team. Most of the other games this year, he has been useless. Hopefully this game will get him going. Last time he had a game like this, he pretty much sucked it up again afterwards.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Very true on Garrity. That is why I hate him. Every time I get to the point I wouldn't mind trading him for a bag of Doritos, he has a night like this. Those are the shots he can hit and are supposed to hit. If he does that, he is valuable to the team. Most of the other games this year, he has been useless. Hopefully this game will get him going. Last time he had a game like this, he pretty much sucked it up again afterwards.


Agreed. Garrity annoys me so much. Has he done anything worth keeping him on the team before tonight since the Charlotte game? I don't think so. He needs to start knocking down the open shots he gets like he did tonight. He needs to hit them consistently.


----------



## jskudera

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> Christie did a terrific job running the offense tonight, I'm starting to think he needs to be our starting PG, or at least play there a good amount of time with Francis playing SG and Hill at SF when he comes back, Turkoglu going back to the bench.


I think we should talk about switching the lineup when we start getting beat. We won 7 of our last 10. I like the way the lineup was tonight, but sending Hedo to the bench would just mess them up.

PG-Christie, Nelson
SG-Francis
SF-Hill, Hedo, Garrity
PF-Howard, Battie
C-Cato

Just need a LITTLE depth at the SG spot, maybe Stevenson can log some more minutes. I honestly like him, although he does shoot some wild shots. I would too if I played once in a blue moon. Nelson played an awesome game and I see a very bright future for him.


----------



## Idunkonyou

Christie goes back to the bench once Hill comes back. The way Hedo has played as a starter, there is no way I would turn him back into a 6th man. The guy is averaging like 22 points a game as a starter. 

Hell. Maybe Hill should come off the bench. That would keep him fresh for the rest of the season and no scrub bench player is abusing Hill.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>jskudera</b>!
> 
> 
> I think we should talk about switching the lineup when we start getting beat. We won 7 of our last 10. I like the way the lineup was tonight, but sending Hedo to the bench would just mess them up.


That's true, but how many different starting lineups have we had in the last 10 games alone? Because of injuries, trades, etc. we've been winning with many different lineups, it's not like I'm suggesting to change the starting lineup that we've had consistently for the entire season, because the Magic haven't kept the same starting lineup.


----------



## JNice

I don't see moving Turk out of the starting lineup. And Hill has played well this year and is going to be an All-Star starter. I can't imagine him moving to the bench either. I think Christie is going to have to get used to coming off the bench for a while, at least until maybe Turk slows down.

And I don't see Stevenson getting any PT. We've got Francis, Nelson, Christie, Hill, Turkoglu, and occasionally Augmon working at PG, SG, and SF. Unless someone gets injured. DeShawn's butt is gonna be on the bench.


----------



## JNice

MAGIC 115, 76ERS 111 
Magic bounce back over Philly 



> Notes: Philadelphia's Kenny Thomas left the game with 5:22 remaining after he was bloodied by Howard's elbow striking him near the left eye. ... Orlando has beaten Philadelphia 25 times in 32 home games ... Magic reserve center Andrew DeClercq (flu) also missed the game. ... *The game was a sellout, Orlando's fourth of the season. *


Interesting game for it to be a sellout.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> MAGIC 115, 76ERS 111
> Magic bounce back over Philly
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting game for it to be a sellout.


I agree, very interesting that this game sold out. I guess because it's a weekend game and a lot of people come to see Allen Iverson.


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

*jameer on D*

jameer plays some great D. 

no one can defend iverson (he is just so talented), but nelson plays him strong. 

is it the superstar rule or because nelson is a rookie as to the reason that fouls are called on jameer.


----------



## JNice

*Re: jameer on D*



> Originally posted by <b>patrick_wandalowski</b>!
> jameer plays some great D.
> 
> no one can defend iverson (he is just so talented), but nelson plays him strong.
> 
> is it the superstar rule or because nelson is a rookie as to the reason that fouls are called on jameer.


Jameer did a much better job on Iverson. It takes a smaller, quicker guy to even have a shot at slowing him. Francis just doesn't really stand a chance of stopping AI, especially with the new foul calling. Jameer even ripped one heads up against AI tonight.


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: Re: jameer on D*



> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Jameer did a much better job on Iverson. It takes a smaller, quicker guy to even have a shot at slowing him. Francis just doesn't really stand a chance of stopping AI, especially with the new foul calling. Jameer even ripped one heads up against AI tonight.


Yep, no way Francis stood a chance against Iverson, especially with the way they were calling those fouls tonight. Nothing Stevie could do. Nelson did a great job frustrating the hell out of him.


----------



## JNice

Injuries, illness put Magic in bind

Magic Coach Johnny Davis just was hoping to field a team after a flu and injury bug struck one-third of his club.

Grant Hill sat out Saturday night's game against the Philadelphia 76ers to rest his sore right wrist. Andrew DeClercq had a virus and did not play.

Neither DeClercq nor Doug Christie participated in Saturday morning's shoot-around because of flu-like symptoms. Hedo Turkoglu has been battling the bug the past few days and had a 102-degree temperature.

DeClercq did not come to the shoot-around, and Davis sent Christie home shortly after he arrived at the TD Waterhouse Centre.

It was the second game this season that Hill has missed, and neither absence was related to his surgically repaired left ankle. He missed a Dec. 10 game at Golden State because of a bruised right shin.


----------

